# @#$%^&*&^%$#@!!!!!!!!



## oldmanLee (Sep 11, 2009)

Anybody know how to tell the bot in charge(not this site) that


NO, I DO NOT WANT FREE FUCKING SMILEES!!!!!!!!!!!!

thank you,
Lee


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 11, 2009)

I want free fucking smilees, that would be interesting to see


----------



## Mouse (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm sure they have one of those.


----------



## Ravie (Sep 12, 2009)

....its a bot. it doesnt comprehend.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like you've got adware. Get Adaware or Spybot Search and Destroy (or better, both), and get rid of it. Don't send Matt a note, 'cause he has no control over your computer


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 12, 2009)

Lo Dameon!
Thanks for the diagnosis!Will get my youngest son to set me up(now that I know what to ask for!),and hopefully that insanely cheery voice wil stop.........what there is novoice?,,,,,,,,,,its all in my head?........................AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there it ngoes again!REDRUMREDRUMREDRUMREDRU


----------



## Mouse (Sep 12, 2009)

ah yeah.. I've had that happen to more before. stupid thing starts yelling at you. fucking lame


----------

